# Is Anyone using Animas Vibe?



## Prisoner

Hello from New Zealand..  We are going to purchase a new pump and the Vibe is going to be released here shortly. I can't find any new reviews about it, only ones dating from 2011. Is anyone using it and happy with it ? I did read that the Dexcom Gen4 sensor only has a 6 month life once out of the box, does anyone know if this is true? 
Please can anyone help? 
Thanks


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Hello and welcome to the forum!

Shiv, a member here uses the Vibe I think. And she posted on her blog about trialling G4 Dexcom sensors the other day: http://clickofthelight.blogspot.co.uk/2012/01/dexcom-g4-trial.html


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Hiya,
welcome to the forum 
The Vibe is virtually the same as the 2020. IE, no improvements have been made to it at all.
Can't help re the sensors etc though except to say it works out a lot cheaper to have the stand alone Dexcom 7 rather than the Vibe set up for sensors.
(Unless the prices have been greatly reduced).


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Pumper_Sue said:


> Hiya,
> welcome to the forum
> The Vibe is virtually the same as the 2020. IE, no improvements have been made to it at all.
> Can't help re the sensors etc though except to say it works out a lot cheaper to have the stand alone Dexcom 7 rather than the Vibe set up for sensors.
> (Unless the prices have been greatly reduced).



What? Even with having to shell out for a transmitter/receiver thinghy every few years? That's extraordinary!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

everydayupsanddowns said:


> What? Even with having to shell out for a transmitter/receiver thinghy every few years? That's extraordinary!



Not sure Mike but think the transmitter has to be replaced at 6 mths with the Vibe set up and you are taliking hundreds of pounds and it's every 18 mths with the Dex 7.
Brains very foggy at the moment so can't remember the details.

The Animas pump is very :thumbsdown: anyway it's way behind anything else on the market. I know as have one unfortunately.


----------



## velcrohead

I use the vibe and am happy with it, there are a few improvements made over the 2020, apart from the CGM of course.
I cant compare it with other pumps as its the first one I've had, apart from the 2020.
I was on the original pre release trial in the UK and we had a month supply of sensors, The transmitter lasts 6 months and costs ?200 and the sensors are ?50 each but you get a small reduction if you but 4 together.


----------



## Prisoner

Thank You. I can't even get a price out of our rep yet - she says they know nothing about it except that it will be released here shortly. Their lack of information and knowledge should be enough to put me off. We are moving from a Cozmo pump and have the choice of Vibe or Veo - all completely self funded in New Zealand.
Dexcom isn't available here as a stand alone unit.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Prisoner said:


> Thank You. I can't even get a price out of our rep yet - she says they know nothing about it except that it will be released here shortly. Their lack of information and knowledge should be enough to put me off. We are moving from a Cozmo pump and have the choice of Vibe or Veo - all completely self funded in New Zealand.
> Dexcom isn't available here as a stand alone unit.



Ah, I'm another Cozmo user that was.
Be warned you will become very frustrated the Animas is a complete downgrade.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Interested to hear your reasons Sue - most people I've seen commenting about the Vibe (usually their first pump) seem happy. What does it lack/do differently to the Cozmo that disappoints you?

FWIW I'm pretty impressed with the Veo (nothing to compare it with). Very easy to use and if I had funds would offer integrated CGM. The only tiny annoyances I have (eg hourly bleeps during TBR) seem consistent across other pumps.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Interested to hear your reasons Sue - most people I've seen commenting about the Vibe (usually their first pump) seem happy. What does it lack/do differently to the Cozmo that disappoints you?
> 
> FWIW I'm pretty impressed with the Veo (nothing to compare it with). Very easy to use and if I had funds would offer integrated CGM. The only tiny annoyances I have (eg hourly bleeps during TBR) seem consistent across other pumps.



Hi Mike all Ex cozmo users have very little that is good to say about the Animas pump.

Change the battery you have to do a complte rewind and prime
The time it takes to to change a cartridge compared to the cozmo is a joke and it's fidley as well.
Change the battery and all data lost as in IOB temp rates are stopped and lost as is combi bolus or extended.
Where as it took two button pushes with the cozmo count on at least 10 for the Animas. 
The screen can not be seen in bright sun light.
If down to last 10 units it will not deliver a bolus so if out anywhere and you have forgotten to change it then no meal out. (Basal keeps working)
the insulin amount for each meal you have to put in from the start it suggests a number then you have to OK it then move to next stage then key in the amount.
Oh and you lucky if the ruddy thing bothers to stop. More often than not you have to subtract again as the counter has sailed past your intended bolus even when no finger on the button.
The amount shown in the cartridge is very hit and miss.
There's loads of niggly things that are very amature.
For a 1st time user the pump is great as you know no difference. But if you have had the top of the range pump (Cozmo) then it's a very poor replacement.
There's quite a debate on the USA forums with disgruntled Ex cozmo users now using the Animas.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Ah... I can see how ALL of those would be very irksome. 

Especially all the nonsense with losing stuff when the battery is going.

And no bolus <10u?! Nightmare!


----------



## Prisoner

There are some features of the Animas that I much prefer to the Veo - I hate the Long bolus time of the Veo and the piddly alarm tunes.. I have found the cartridge change to be exactly the same as the Cozmo so far - maybe I am missing something.. 
Vibe doesn't have the dial up dose -it jumps straight the the dose now. The 200 unit cartridge is pitiful but the Animas is $1300 less than the Medtronic which is a lot out of pocket... 

We haven't had to do a battery change yet - so haven't had to do rewind/prime.

I am completely stuck on which pump to choose... and time is running out.


----------



## sofaraway

Pumper_Sue said:


> If down to last 10 units it will not deliver a bolus so if out anywhere and you have forgotten to change it then no meal out. (Basal keeps working)
> the insulin amount for each meal you have to put in from the start it suggests a number then you have to OK it then move to next stage then key in the amount.
> Oh and you lucky if the ruddy thing bothers to stop. More often than not you have to subtract again as the counter has sailed past your intended bolus even when no finger on the button.



On the Vibe these have been changed. You can bolus with less than 10 units remaining. 
When the suggestion of bolus amount is shown, you press only once and that amount comes up, you don't need to dial up to the dose.

Another improvement is the set up screens are in a better order so it's quicker to change ratios and correction factors.


----------



## Prisoner

sofaraway said:


> On the Vibe these have been changed. You can bolus with less than 10 units remaining.
> When the suggestion of bolus amount is shown, you press only once and that amount comes up, you don't need to dial up to the dose.
> 
> Another improvement is the set up screens are in a better order so it's quicker to change ratios and correction factors.



Thank You so much for the info.. We are going to trial the Vibe when it comes   I just wish it had a smaller battery and bigger reservoir..


----------



## shiv

Ahhh Sue it makes me sad you are so anti Animas!! 

As Nic says with the Vibe you don't have to dial up, it comes up when you press the up button, so no mis dialing.

I am very happy with my Animas Vibe - I'm excited to see what will be out in 2.5 years when my funding is up for renewal though!


----------



## Prisoner

We're keen to try the Vibe Shiv. Please can you tell me if you use the Diasend software and does it include Dexcom software? or do you have separate software to download the CGMS? Thanks


----------



## Maccke

I just got an Animas Vibe with CGM and are rather pleased with it so far. Used to have a Medtronic pump and had CGM for it on and off. Since Medtronic been more or less the same for 6 years, I thought it was time to change brand. 
Here are my thought about Animas Vibe VS Medtronic:

*Pump Design*: Better than Medtronic. 

*Pump Screen*: Better than Medtronic. Is it the first insulin pump with a colourful screen? Still, far behind iPhone, lol, but a good start at least.

*Pump Usability*: Worse (It feels like they are made for left-handed individuals and forces you to take up the entire pump when giving insulin).

*Pump Size*: Both are still too big. Negative that Animas Vibe only can handle 200 ml vs 300 ml insulin for Medtronic.

*CGM Sensor*: I always had problems with the Medtronic CGM sensors. Animas are smaller and feel less (not itchy like Medtronic sensors). Still, both could be smaller.

*Pump responsiveness*: The Animas pump is way quicker to deliver insulin.

*Pump CGM accuracy*: I found Animas more responsive and accurate.

*Price*: About the same. Depends on how long the Animas transmittor last..


----------



## Julia

Interesting thread and thanks for the clear comparison Maccke. 

I am thinking of switching from Medtronic Veo to Animas Vibe for two reasons. 

1. Animas is waterproof  - quite important to me and I know other people have not had problems, but I have had the medtronic buttons fail after severe and prolonged wetting

2. The dexcom sensors, which integrate with animas, are SO much better (in terms of accuracy, sensor life and cost effectiveness) than the enlites which integrate with the medtronic.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Depending on circumstances beyond my control, I hope to have a trial with the dexcom sensors next week or the week after. Still not over fond of the pump but it's better than nothing.
One of the biggest draw backs is no software to use if you are using windows 8. The cable that comes with the pump is not compatible neither is the software from the 2020 pump.
Animas it appears are sorting out a new cable for use with diasend, when is anyone's guess.


----------

